
A Disturbing Number of People Think Coronavirus Is Related to Corona Beer - elorant
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdvvd/a-disturbing-number-of-people-think-coronavirus-is-related-to-corona-beer
======
maxbaines
I think this is more likely to be people like me googling that to see all the
Corona Beer memes

~~~
verdverm
I was going to take food dye to the bar tonight

------
cjbenedikt
As Einstein said:" Two things are infinite - the Universe and human stupidity.
I'm not so sure about the first one."

